# Internet Explorer



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you're like me, you probably don't use it unless forced to. Now is probably a good time to remove it from your computer.

I read an article this morning that there is a security flaw in IE that even if you don't use it hackers can hack into and infect your computer. Microsoft's response to fixing the the flaw was, meh. Not interested in fixing the issue since it is no longer the browser they're pushing.

This the link I used to tell me how to find it and remove it: https://www.digitalcitizen.life/how-remove-internet-explorer-9


----------

